# Jerky Board Cutting



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is the jerky board cutting with some london broil. Got the 1/4" side.








Works good.













Help from a friend.







Got some fat trim to do now.







Another friend.







2 vac tumbles at 20 min ea.







Smoke it up.







AMZNPS With hickory pellets......I like the AMZNPS







BBL


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 30, 2011)

The slicer on the grinder is the, Shut your mouth, I have one of them and love it, uniformity is great, Just don't leave your girlfriend/wife run the little metal tongs through it, it makes scrap of it pretty quick. You can get repair parts though. Do you have the foot pedal for the grinder motor? Cabelas sure has gotten a lot of my cash over the years.

How many pounds of meat and what did you put on it before into the revo?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 30, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> The slicer on the grinder is the, Shut your mouth, I have one of them and love it, uniformity is great, Just don't leave your girlfriend/wife run the little metal tongs through it, it makes scrap of it pretty quick. You can get repair parts though. Do you have the foot pedal for the grinder motor? Cabelas sure has gotten a lot of my cash over the years.
> 
> How many pounds of meat and what did you put on it before into the revo?




I got everything for grinding, stuffing and whatever. i used to work at Cabelas and the smoker, processing area was mine. I can get 5 lbs in but like doing in smaller batches to it just dont tumble in the middle.

My wife dont touch my processing stuff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2011)

Man Nepas, you just have too many toys!


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 30, 2011)

SmokinAl  X2, X3, X4


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 31, 2011)

Got jerky done.

Ready to cut some of the longer ones.







In the jug and ready for delivery today.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 31, 2011)

Suckin' Up To Neighbors Already?!?!?!

How do you like the jerky slicer attachment on your grinder?

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks delicious Nepas!


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 31, 2011)

*That is some fine looking jerky!*

*JC*


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent, as usual!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alelover (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice. Now I understand.


----------



## confederateknowhow (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey Nepas, that board is sweet. I have some oak and walnut and want to make me one! Can you give me some dimensions of yours that I can use for mine? It would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## viskey (Dec 28, 2011)

ConfederateKnowHow said:


> Hey Nepas, that board is sweet. I have some oak and walnut and want to make me one! Can you give me some dimensions of yours that I can use for mine? It would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bryan


Is oak and walnut the best wood to use for something like this? I need to make one too. Thanks!


----------

